# Let's talk about cigars and health� how do you view it?



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

There seems to be little disagreement that smoking and tobacco in general carries varying 'risks'. And my own way of dealing with that, is to consider it a 'managed risk', not unlike flying, motorcycling, eating junk food, making financial investments, hanging with 'questionable' people&#8230; or any other 'risky' behavior that I occasionally choose to enjoy. I also have regular health checkups, and take supplements like garlic tabs and green tea, which apparently help neutralize the carcinogens in tobacco, like nitrosamines. And as with all things, everything in moderation (even sometimes including moderation)!

So how do other folks think about and deal with the health issues re: smoking cigars, which are certainly not as 'bad' as cigarettes, but carry 'risks' nevertheless? Do you just ignore it, try to limit your 'hobby' and the number of sticks-per-day, or&#8230;?


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I'm not sure I believe what the "medical community" aka the government says about cigars. I get the cigarette thing- it's full of chemicals and inhaled into the lungs. But I'm not ready to buy into all the other risks associated with cigars.im sure it's not good for you I'm just not sure how bad it really is. 
With that said, I got into this late in life (in my 40's) so my exposure will be limited. I never smoked cigarettes so not worried about that. 
I'm pretty sure 2-3, maybe 4-5 cigars a week can't have that much of an impact on my health. Either way I'm willing to chance it. 
I was concerned about my upcoming surgery. I have heard smoking prior to surgery is bad. But again, that's cigarette smoking. So is it the same for cigars? I'm sure the Dr will say yes, what else would he say? I wonder how many studies have really been done on cigar-only smokers?


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Aquaelvis said:


> I was concerned about my upcoming surgery. I have heard smoking prior to surgery is bad. But again, that's cigarette smoking. So is it the same for cigars? I'm sure the Dr will say yes, what else would he say? I wonder how many studies have really been done on cigar-only smokers?


Doesn't seem to be much health info. or research into 'cigars only', although it is clear that tobacco produces some pretty potent carcinogens called nitrosamines, basically the same stuff as when you cook cured bacon. So depending on how much you like to 'gnaw' on sticks also affects how much gets into your oral cavities and stomach. But as to surgery, nicotine in any form obviously affects the nervous system (aka, the 'buzz'), and also contracts the capillaries, and apparently for quite awhile, which is probably not in the best interests of any kinda swift 'healing'.


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Well thank you doctor buzz kill


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Good luck with that surgery!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I'm with Aquaelvis. Cigarettes probably aren't as bad as most people make them out to be, despite some of the additives being pretty intense. Based on what I know about cigars and health, I feel like there's a strong probability that cigars are significantly less bad, in several regards.

Although, I could be biased!

Welp, I am going to drink some green tea now. :dude:


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

My fiancé is a dentist. She's alright with the cigars if they are in moderation. Everyday use she says will cause tooth decay and increase risk for gum disease and cancer. She says cigarettes are worse. Chew is especially bad (for the mouth specifically)

That being said, when I get physicals or go to the doctor they ask about smoking and I tell them cigars once a week or less (I stop in the winter) and they brush that off as nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

P


quazy50 said:


> My fiancé is a dentist.


You sir are a wise man 
She will be buying you the good stuff! Opus X will be a yard gar for you!


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Buddy of mine from work went to his pre-life insurance physical and smoked a cigar the night before (he isn't very bright) he was getting a non-smoker policy and his bloodwork came back clean, no mention of nicotine


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Aquaelvis said:


> P
> 
> You sir are a wise man
> She will be buying you the good stuff! Opus X will be a yard gar for you!


She's also very attractive and an excellent hunter... I out kicked my coverage. Student loans are killer though... Hers and mine combined are more than our mortgage.

Anyway, she gets the most annoyed when people chew. And it's gross haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

A topic that comes up periodically. The evidence shows that yes, tobacco smoking of any kind is a clear danger just like anything else we deal with in life. To just casually say tobacco isn't a danger is to ignore scientific evidence and I tend to look at evidence critically. I smoke cigars because my health allows me to and for 46 years I've not had any negative issues that would tell me that I am in any danger. I see my Doctor every 3 months for other health issues and I get a clean bill of health in regards to any cigar smoking having a negative impact even though I always get the "sermon" about smoking cigars. Not likely will I be stopping in the future.

What we as hobbyists need to understand is that there will always be inherent risk so being prudent and looking at health risks with checkups is the right thing to do. To just ignore things is not the wise choice because if there is an issue one can catch things early. We're all vulnerable to things....but does it make sense to just turn a blind eye to it? We all have cars and we do a systems check of the mechanics...brakes, fluids, worn tires, etc. Preventative maintenance is not a negative thing...we practice this in so many ways in our lives and doesn't it make sense to have regular checkups to ensure that we all live our lives in a way that's responsible? Just a thought.


----------



## pflau (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I used to smoke cigarettes, and now I smoke cigars. I can tell when smoking is doing bad things to me. When I used to chain smoke I could feel it in my lung and my bronchi. And I could feel the nicotine hit and withdrawal symptom. When I smoke cigars I can feel when there is too much chemical in the cigars, and that's why I place very very high value in cigars that are smooth - no nicotine hit, no feeling of pressure in my chest, no feeling of lump at the bottom of my throat, no burn sensation at the back of my throat, no queasiness. And I don't blow smoke out of my nose. I think this limits my risks.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Everyone wants to live to be 150, have a few million in the bank, be successful, etc.

But once you get there, you look around and realize the only enjoyable part of it was the journey.

If the cigars don't do it, if nothing else, time is gauranteed to. Do what makes you happy - if it might kill you, so will everything else


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

For me it is everything in moderation and limit the number of things you have to moderate. I rarely drink, maybe a 6 pack throughout the the year and few glasses of scotch and that is it. I don't eat fast food often once maybe twice a month if no time. i have a steak every few weeks and its a small one. Point is as long as you don't stack a bunch of small unhealthy habits, my belief is your body is pretty resilient. There is also the positive effect of cigars that often go un-accredited and that is the lowering stress. Over the past year, When I enjoy a cigar I get 1-2 hours of just pure relaxation, my mind relaxes, my body, and my soul. Everyone agrees that reducing stress is a huge benefit to health.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Some interesting perspectives, and these days you don't have to be an M.D. to see the 'data', so there's no excuse anymore for still living in "De Nile" (not counting conspiracy theories &#8230;lol)! And I especially appreciate the 'strategies' of 'listening to your body', doing regular 'preventive maintenance', and 'choosing' one's risks (while still keeping 'em to a minimum). Thx!


----------



## Bluedragon (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I figure cigars aren't very good for you, but if you take care of yourself and don't smoke them too often then they aren't all that bad for you either. Then again everything seems to give cancers these days so light up. Really this discussion reminds me of something my cousin's husband once said. It was at my bachelor party and cigars were being passed out. He politely declined and said, "Smoking is a filthy disgusting habit.... and that's why I chew instead!" He's quite a quotable guy if you listen to him.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I figure no matter how healthy I eat and exercise I am going to die. So I do things I enjoy in moderation and let life run it's course. So far it's working.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I was smoking at the local cigar lounge a few months ago and had the pleasure of sitting next to and having a long conversation with Sanjiv Chopra (Deepak's equally accomplished brother) who is a professor and former faculty dean at Harvard Medical School specializing in health and wellness. If cigars are healthy enough for him, they're healthy enough for me. BTW, if you're into healthy living (and what cigar smoker is not?) check out his latest book "Live Better, Live Longer: The New Studies That Reveal What's Really Good---and Bad---for Your Health" - especially the chapter on smoking cigars for heath (just kidding, of course).


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I had my last cigarette on 12/31/1978.
I don't inhale pipes and cigars.
Whatever risk there is, I'm willing to take.
I don't even think about it.


----------



## Custom X (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

If cigars don't kill you, something else will. If I stop smoking cigars, I might as well give up red meat, alcohol, fast food, putting sunscreen on, etc. LOL

Everything in moderation and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I don't drink. I never smoke cigarettes, but have had a couple here and there over the years, but nothing even close to "habit".

My mother smoked for years before quitting completely. She's since survived cancer twice. Cancer which took two of her three sisters in my lifetime. If she hadn't stopped when she did, there's a good chance she'd be dead, and my father a widow.

My father has sort of an odd history. He smoked as a young man. Then quit I think about the time my parents sobered up and got clean. Then a number of years ago (2003 or so), a co-worker offered him a cigar on a business trip, and he was hooked. He came home and smoked cigars a day. Then he backed off and went to pipe smoking. He smoked that for a couple of years, until his doctor told him to get into shape and stop smoking pipe, or he was going to have an early funeral. That, and my father's health was effecting his almost weekly business travels.

He's now in the best shape of his life, and pretty healthy. But...he smokes cigarettes. My mother absolutely hates it, but there you go. Me, I've tried to casually talk to him about quitting, but he's addicted, so it's the "yeah, yeah....I know I know..." And he does know he needs to quit. He's been on the patch for a while now, but I'm not sure how well it's working for him. He's got two humidors filled with Cigars; probably close to 100. I've tried telling him to go back to cigars if he absolutely HAS to smoke something.

Me, I don't smoke cigars enough to where I feel it will be a problem to my long-term health. I cannot smoke multiple sticks a day. Just can't do it. And two a week would be pushing it. I kind of aim for two sticks a month, but currently, it's about 1 every couple of months. I don't see that as terribly bad, and apparently, neither does my doctor. The nurses all but brush it off when asking me about my smoking.

But I am in the worst shape of my life, and I am concerned about my overall health. It's not necessarily my diet so much as just not getting any exercise. I know that sooner or later I'm going to have to get back into shape I was in relatively good shape with a steady job that had me walking regularly back in 2007. But when I lost that job, I just didn't get as much exercise anymore. I think I'll start by just taking walks around the neighborhood in the evening hours.

My oral health is also not nearly what it should be, which is a bad habit of poor oral hygiene that I picked up when I was younger. It's gross, I know, and I'm not proud of it, and embarrassed to smile much of the time. I also haven't seen a dentist in years because I'm terrified of them. But hey, who isn't? I really gotta address that if I want to smoke anything at all.

There's certainly a lot of things to consider in a hobby such as this. But, for me and the amount that I smoke, I'm not overly concerned about my long-term health. After all: old guys in Cuba and other Tobacco Countries smoke cigars well into their 90s. So there you go.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Jade Falcon said:


> There's certainly a lot of things to consider in a hobby such as this. But, for me and the amount that I smoke, I'm not overly concerned about my long-term health. After all: old guys in Cuba and other Tobacco Countries smoke cigars well into their 90s. So there you go.


Jose Orlando Padrón, born in Cuba in 1926&#8230;.


----------



## pflau (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Really it is about diet and exercise. If you don't eat well and exercise regularly not smoking at all is not going to do you that much good. The past couple years I have been eating a low carb/low sugar diet. Eat a ridiculous amount of fruits and vegetables, and exercise regularly. I could feel my health getting better and I'm not on any kind of medications or vitamins. Now if I could make it a habit of getting to bed early because I'm always so darn busy.


----------



## Ironmeden (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

My doctor knows I smoke 5 to 10 cigars a week. He asks "do I inhale' and my response is no, other then the ambient cigar smoke that comes from the cigar but that usually just blows away. He advised me Cancer is mostly a disease which is hereditary. Its in the genes, but of course if you abuse something such as cigarettes, your chances greatly increase. He just kinda shrugs his shoulders when it comes to my cigar smoking, he is more worried about my weight. I never smoked cigarettes and didn't get into cigar smoking until I was about 30, i'm 43 now. I don't retrohale, but I'm usually in a well ventilated area or outside.

If you want to read an interesting essay on smoking, check this out. yea its by a musician but he makes some really good points.

http://memberdata.s3.amazonaws.com/jo/joejackson/files/3765647615810.pdf


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Ironmeden said:


> My doctor knows I smoke 5 to 10 cigars a week. He asks "do I inhale' and my response is no, other then the ambient cigar smoke that comes from the cigar but that usually just blows away. He advised me Cancer is mostly a disease which is hereditary. Its in the genes, but of course if you abuse something such as cigarettes, your chances greatly increase. He just kinda shrugs his shoulders when it comes to my cigar smoking, he is more worried about my weight. I never smoked cigarettes and didn't get into cigar smoking until I was about 30, i'm 43 now. I don't retrohale, but I'm usually in a well ventilated area or outside.
> 
> If you want to read an interesting essay on smoking, check this out. yea its by a musician but he makes some really good points.
> 
> http://memberdata.s3.amazonaws.com/jo/joejackson/files/3765647615810.pdf


Yeah, it could be that simply ignoring the risks is just another kinda 'choice'. Although I might be a little more sympathetic to Jackson's POV, if his 'reading list' wasn't so full of books and articles also dismissing stuff like Mad Cow disease, Global Warming, Cancer and Ebola as just a bunch of 'hype' and 'junk science'.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I know of at least one person that was killed due to smoking cigars. He was crossing the street and stopped to re-light. A bus hit him.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Custom X said:


> If cigars don't kill you, something else will. If I stop smoking cigars, I might as well give up red meat, alcohol, fast food, putting sunscreen on, etc. LOL
> 
> Everything in moderation and enjoy the ride.


+1

_"Eat, drink, and be merry, for tomorrow we die"_


----------



## hotrodsmoke (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Ming on Mongo said:


> Yeah, it could be that simply ignoring the risks is just another kinda 'choice'. Although I might be a little more sympathetic to Jackson's POV, if his 'reading list' wasn't so full of books and articles also dismissing stuff like Mad Cow disease, Global Warming, Cancer and Ebola as just a bunch of 'hype' and 'junk science'.


cigars for me are WAY better than cigs. or e-cigs. i had a throat inflamation+ fungal infection due to vaping. it was nasty. it only gone away after i switched to cigars. before doing so I was thinking about it(long story) until i thought of giving cigars a shot _while_ taking the meds. IT WORKED. and never felt better. i smoke 2-3 cigars a day. never inhale. after a while i discovered that cigars are not only nicotine. but a hobby and pleasure also. cigs were disgusting to me. now even e cigs.


----------



## tonyzoc (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I think the meditative relaxation of smoking cigars is very beneficial..and I agree what was said earlier 90% of everything is genetics. If 3 generation of cigarette smokers in your family tree all got lung cancer...you probably shouldn't bring smoke into your lungs. No one in my family has had oral cancer...but lots of heart disease...so I avoid cholesterol and red meat and stay calm with a cigar.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylan Junky (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I recall reading a well researched essay a while back (wish I could remember its title) that had taken a look at some of the health studies regarding cigar smoking. While there was an elevated risk for some cancers such as mouth and esophagus, there was also decreased risk for other ailments. The upshot was that statistically cigar smoking was a "wash" in terms of health risks as the mortality figures for cigar smokers vs. non-smokers were so close as to be statistically non-significant.

Anyways, when anyone tsk-tsks my cigar smoking for health reasons, I always like to challenge them to list all of the famous cigar smokers they can think of and how long they lived. Winston Churchill, George Burns, Groucho Marks, Milton Burle, Sigmund Freud, Zino Davidoff&#8230; I could on, but you get the point - all long lived people. Hell, even Mark Twain who smoked up to 40 cheroots a day, lived to be 72 when the average life expectancy for a male in the US was around 42. To accentuate the point, I then ask them to list all of the famous cigar smokers they can think of who died early of a cigar related illness. Always a much shorter list, if they can think of any at all.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Dylan Junky said:


> died early of a cigar related illness.


I have a cigar-related illness (I can't stop smokin' em!), and the only prescription is more cigars.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Dylan Junky said:


> I recall reading a well researched essay a while back (wish I could remember its title) that had taken a look at some of the health studies regarding cigar smoking. While there was an elevated risk for some cancers such as mouth and esophagus, there was also decreased risk for other ailments. The upshot was that statistically cigar smoking was a "wash" in terms of health risks as the mortality figures for cigar smokers vs. non-smokers were so close as to be statistically non-significant.
> 
> Anyways, when anyone tsk-tsks my cigar smoking for health reasons, I always like to challenge them to list all of the famous cigar smokers they can think of and how long they lived. Winston Churchill, George Burns, Groucho Marks, Milton Burle, Sigmund Freud, Zino Davidoff&#8230; I could on, but you get the point - all long lived people. Hell, even Mark Twain who smoked up to 40 cheroots a day, lived to be 72 when the average life expectancy for a male in the US was around 42. To accentuate the point, I then ask them to list all of the famous cigar smokers they can think of who died early of a cigar related illness. Always a much shorter list, if they can think of any at all.


My grandfather was born in 1897 and grew up in central Virginia where tobacco farming was a way of life. Of course I can't speak of his earlier days, but from what I remember he always lit one up whether it be at home, in the garden or during a trip in the car. In his later years he also smoked a pipe. He passed in 1995 at age 98. I believe the cause on his death certificate was "natural causes". Truthfully, my grandmother had passed in 1991 and I think that had a greater effect on his health than the cigars ever did.


----------



## tonyzoc (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Ulysses Grant dies of throat cancer in his 70s but he actually chewed the cigars more than smoked them.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Dylan Junky said:


> I recall reading a well researched essay a while back (wish I could remember its title) that had taken a look at some of the health studies regarding cigar smoking. While there was an elevated risk for some cancers such as mouth and esophagus, there was also decreased risk for other ailments. The upshot was that statistically cigar smoking was a "wash" in terms of health risks as the mortality figures for cigar smokers vs. non-smokers were so close as to be statistically non-significant.
> 
> Anyways, when anyone tsk-tsks my cigar smoking for health reasons, I always like to challenge them to list all of the famous cigar smokers they can think of and how long they lived. Winston Churchill, George Burns, Groucho Marks, Milton Burle, Sigmund Freud, Zino Davidoff&#8230; I could on, but you get the point - all long lived people. Hell, even Mark Twain who smoked up to 40 cheroots a day, lived to be 72 when the average life expectancy for a male in the US was around 42. To accentuate the point, I then ask them to list all of the famous cigar smokers they can think of who died early of a cigar related illness. Always a much shorter list, if they can think of any at all.


Not so sure about the "wash" part, considering the research showing that cigar smokers are 4 to 10 times more likely to die from cancers of the mouth, larynx, and esophagus than non-smokers.


Although we also have longtime cigar smokers like Che Guevara, (assasinated at 39), and Saddam Hussein (executed at 76)!


----------



## tonyzoc (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I saw,a comprehensive study brokwn down by number of cigars per day and for those smoking 1 to 2 per day their risk was no different than non smokers.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Where did you see that?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Ming on Mongo said:


> Not so sure about the "wash" part, considering the research showing that cigar smokers are 4 to 10 times more likely to die from cancers of the mouth, larynx, and esophagus than non-smokers.


I'm not going to ignore evidence, but having read so many other articles about the risks involved, I'm gonna shrug that one off as 'not evidence'. cancer.org, citing vague "Last Medical Review" as their source.

I'm gonna start a website called CANCERISBAD.COM, extrapolate whichever information that proves that both cancer is bad and that cigars cause it, picking and choosing the most dramatic statistics from a pool of already nearly inconclusive data. Did you know that the chances of getting hit by lighting is nearly an infinite percentage more likely when you're outside? Never mind that the odds are already 1 in 960 thousand, that's actually not an important part of the statistic.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Well, we all 'cope' in different ways. So if folks wanna deliberately ignore the science (and the American Cancer Society), I suppose that's their prerogatative too.

Although have personally never been a big fan of "_tell me what I want to hear_".


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Ming on Mongo said:


> Well, we all 'cope' in different ways. So if folks wanna deliberately ignore the science (and the American Cancer Society), I suppose that's their prerogatative too.


:amen: :smoke2:


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

_Yes Dear, anything you say Dear&#8230;.!!_


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I think based on my research (and for much of what a has been stated), it reaffirms that I should get my per month number to 4 or less sticks. Right now I am more like 2-3 a week. But that is for my own personal goal based on the managed risk I want to take on. It would be great to have a cigar a day with coffee each morning for me. However I just believe the risks are a bit higher at that number and I would like to keep the enjoyment high, risk minimal.

Too bad they don't have a cigar purification system that allows for the flavor and cigar experience without the harsh chemicals.


----------



## Dylan Junky (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Ming on Mongo said:


> Not so sure about the "wash" part, considering the research showing that cigar smokers are 4 to 10 times more likely to die from cancers of the mouth, larynx, and esophagus than non-smokers.
> [/URL]
> 
> Although we also have longtime cigar smokers like Che Guevara, (assasinated at 39), and Saddam Hussein (executed at 76)!


I seem to recall the article taking those higher stats for cancer into account. The upshot of the story was that cigar smoking also had a mitigating effect on "stress" related diseases, hence leaving it a bit of a "wash." The final argument, of course, lies in the life expectancy stats for cigar and non-cigar groups with all causes of death factored in. It was here that the statistical difference was non-significant, and why most life insurance companies don't get too stressed over the occasional cigar.

Still, statistics that apply of the herd do not necessarily apply to the individual. Your mileage may vary.

But again, think about all of the famous cigar smokers you can think of, or even the famous cigar makers such a Padron, Fuentes and Robaina. Heavy cigar smokers, long lives. One would think that if cigar smoking significantly decreased life expectancy the patriarchs of the cigar world would be much younger men.


----------



## Dylan Junky (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



NormH3 said:


> My grandfather was born in 1897 and grew up in central Virginia where tobacco farming was a way of life. Of course I can't speak of his earlier days, but from what I remember he always lit one up whether it be at home, in the garden or during a trip in the car. In his later years he also smoked a pipe. He passed in 1995 at age 98. I believe the cause on his death certificate was "natural causes". Truthfully, my grandmother had passed in 1991 and I think that had a greater effect on his health than the cigars ever did.


Another good example. Also check out the latest issue of Cigar Aficionado and the story on the oldest person in the U.S., also a long time cigar smoker. The whiskey didn't seem to hurt either.


----------



## tonyzoc (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I'm not sure if this is the exact source I originally read or a reprint but if you Google "Cigar Smoking: Overview and Current State Of The Science" you will find a link to a PDF on cancercontrol cancer dot gov. In this you will see, if you are smoking 1-2 cigars per day you only have significant risk for cancer of the larynx...and even so, your risk will be 4x lower than a 1 pack a day cigarette smoker. You need to smoke 5+ cigars a day to start to see some similar risks as a 1 pack a day cigarette smoker. So there is risk...but much lower of you don't over do it, and of course, cancer doesn't run in your family.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

If were talking simply of longevity, it comes down to genetics more than anything. Not to say you'll live longer as a smoker or someone who takes health risks, more saying that you play the hand you're dealt and there isn't a whole lot more to it. Its why you hear of smokers who are talking through a box in 10 years, and on the other hand you have a guy pushing 100 who's been chain smoking unfiltereds since he was 14. Both took the same risk, but one was much more prone to disease simply because of his genetics.

We are constantly persuing the next avenue of health, trying to find ways to add time to our clock. We eat right, exercise, and sometimes that doesn't help. The only thing in life that is certain is death and taxes. I'm not saying this as a "were all going to die, party it up", but more of a "were all going to die, spend your time with a smile on."

Some of us go for a jog, some of us fire up a stick. At the end of the day, whatever gets your dopamine flowing.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Ming on Mongo said:


> Well, we all 'cope' in different ways. So if folks wanna deliberately ignore the science (and the American Cancer Society), I suppose that's their prerogatative too.
> 
> Although have personally never been a big fan of "_tell me what I want to hear_".


I hope that you're not dismissing any possibility that I remain objective based on the premises that I both smoke cigars and choose to question the objectivity of a given source. It is apparent that there is an overall lack of definitive evidence linking cancer to cigar smoking, particularly without inhalation. Facetiousness for the sake of humorously illustrating this point aside, I am making what I feel to be a fairly informed decision to take the risk, not disregarding evidence based on what you think "I want to hear" (or anyone else whom you find your comment to be applicable to) because I like cigars and want to convince myself that it's completely safe. It's not.


----------



## Dylan Junky (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Ming on Mongo said:


> Well, we all 'cope' in different ways. So if folks wanna deliberately ignore the science (and the American Cancer Society), I suppose that's their prerogatative too.
> 
> Although have personally never been a big fan of "_tell me what I want to hear_".


I'm certainly not one for ignoring science, and do admit to having a certain prejudicial skepticism when it comes to anti-cigar health messages. Still, I do believe that if the science against cigars was truly as damming as reported by associations as the ACS then we would readily see evidence of it in terms of shorter life expectancies among the most prolific cigar smokers we know of; both famous and from our private lives. Instead, we tend to observe the contrary. I find that quite interesting.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Dylan Junky said:


> I seem to recall the article taking those higher stats for cancer into account. The upshot of the story was that cigar smoking also had a mitigating effect on "stress" related diseases, hence leaving it a bit of a "wash." The final argument, of course, lies in the life expectancy stats for cigar and non-cigar groups with all causes of death factored in. It was here that the statistical difference was non-significant, and why most life insurance companies don't get too stressed over the occasional cigar.
> 
> Still, statistics that apply of the herd do not necessarily apply to the individual. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> *But again, think about all of the famous cigar smokers you can think of, or even the famous cigar makers such a Padron, Fuentes and Robaina. Heavy cigar smokers, long lives. One would think that if cigar smoking significantly decreased life expectancy the patriarchs of the cigar world would be much younger men.*


I think it's also important to remember that these guys have probably been working in active, very physical jobs since they were probably 10 years old on Tobacco Farms. And their diets are probably not high in junk food, which is something of a serious luxury in some of these countries.

Whereas John Candy and James Gandalfini were both big cigar smokers, and both died obese and in poor health at young ages.


----------



## tonyzoc (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

As a chemist I believe in peer reviewed science, but these days there is so much federal dollars or corporate dollars paying for a specific outcome it's probably best to be skeptical. We all know (if we're old enough) a number of cigarette smokers who got cancer or other lung problem at some point. Do we know anyone who smoked cigars that have larynx cancer? I don't. I know their out there but not to the degree of cigarette smoking issues. So common observations support studies that say the risk is much lower than cigarettes. I think that's valid. Do deny the risk...just understand it's fairly low.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

My problem with any study is the lack of time frame that most put into it and the methods they use for extrapolating data and then interpreting it. As mush as we like to believe that scientist and doctors know what they are doing, they are just as susceptible to persuasion and bias as anyone else and that does effect how you look at data. Unfortunately majority if not all these studies do not have clearly defined rules for how they classify or label certain data and therefore left to grey areas or interpretation. Also no one else lists or takes into account other data that has impact on the outcome, diet, environment etc. Also I think that every test subject should be listed in the data and all aspects graded equally and not just cherry picked to make a study look one way or another. Plus if you also notice that these "studies" no one every lists the complete raw data for others to view and judge for themselves, why? because they know they cherry picked to make the outcome the way that they wanted. It is like cigarette smokers and their latest campaign against them and how it cause premature skin problems, but they don't say it is because majority spend their time outside in the sun because they can't smoke inside and they probably don't put on SPF when they go outside for a smoke, but of course that information is not shared or made public.

No one really does studies any more, they just grab information from other studies, which took information from others studies and so on and son on. It is the telephone game of the science world and we are supposed to take it as the truth and used against us to shape how we think and enjoy our lives they want us to. I don't recall where I read this and private Japanese firm actually released data minus test subject personal info, they did a study on women in Japan who had died of lung cancer and of those women, just a tad over half of them had actually ever smoked. So based on that study, people cherry picked information and turned into something else.

I will not stop doing what I enjoy until, common sense, hard evidence or personal experience proves to me that it is detrimental to my health. Now I am not saying that cigar smoking is a little bit bad, but moderation is everything. I don't drink, I don't binge on junk food, I don't drink sodas and energy drinks. Since I have started smoking cigars, I am more relaxed, I don't stress easy and blood pressure has improved.

Also just throwing this out there too, I have told both my dentists and my medical doctor that I smoke 2-4 cigars a week and they both said that is not a big deal and both have me listed as a non-smoker. Both have said that smoking no cigars is better, but what I smoke is not even a consideration for them. Now they do give me flack for not flossing or exercising as much I should.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Dylan Junky said:


> The upshot of the story was that cigar smoking also had a mitigating effect on "stress" related diseases, hence leaving it a bit of a "wash.".


For what it's worth, as a newfangled owner of a very severe stress-related disease, I'd like confirm this for the sake of this conversation. Granted it's only one person's experience, but there is no doubt in my mind that (chronic effects aside) the acute effects are several fold more damaging than a cigar, given it's almost sure-fire propensity to mitigate a very noticeable amount of stress. Even so, I choose to smoke every few days; if the risk was 0, you can bet your ass I would be chain smoking them for as helpful as they are.



elco69 said:


> I don't drink, I don't binge on junk food, I don't drink sodas and energy drinks.


This. I am on a steady ketogenic diet; I aim to consume 20 grams of carbs per day, 30 tops. For perspective, that is one can of soda or one slice of bread. Based on what I know about health and diet, I'm also convinced that eating junk food is also several fold more damaging to a person... Especially someone with the aforementioned hereditary predisposition to heart disease and such. In my mind, there's no way that smoke from a cigar is more damaging than a bic mac. That's an entire stomach full of bad stuff, not just particulate from a cigar.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



tonyzoc said:


> I believe in peer reviewed science, but these days there is so much federal dollars or corporate dollars paying for a specific outcome it's probably best to be skeptical.


This is the part that annoys me. Google anything about cigar smoking and Qand A pages show up fromt he mayo clinic, cancer society etc. They don't answer direct questions with facts. Instead they all basically say, smoking is bad, you should just quit and stop asking questions. They certainly don't differentiate between cigarettes and cigars. They certainly report generally, often based on cigarette data.

in short, I don't want to be told - don't do it, trust me. I want data to make an informed decision (as is likely the case with many of you on this forum). Follow the flock they say.

I needed to add: If I had been one to follow the flock on many of my life choices (though many much more healthy that cigar smoking), I would have missed out of some amazingly enriching experiences that have defined who I am today.


----------



## Dylan Junky (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Jade Falcon said:


> I think it's also important to remember that these guys have probably been working in active, very physical jobs since they were probably 10 years old on Tobacco Farms. And their diets are probably not high in junk food, which is something of a serious luxury in some of these countries.
> 
> Whereas John Candy and James Gandalfini were both big cigar smokers, and both died obese and in poor health at young ages.


Great points. The issue is obviously much more complex than some would like to portray it. Still, how could most of the leaders in the cigar industry escape an early appointment with the reaper, if the practice of cigar smoking was so harmful to their health?

This is why I find the comparison of the life expectancy of cigar smokers vs. non-cigar smokers to be the most compelling in any argument for or against the issue. It's renders the issue black and white: if cigar smoking was truly bad, all things considered, we would see it reflected in lower life expectancies. But we don't.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



tonyzoc said:


> As a chemist I believe in peer reviewed science, *but these days there is so much federal dollars or corporate dollars paying for a specific outcome it's probably best to be skeptical*. We all know (if we're old enough) a number of cigarette smokers who got cancer or other lung problem at some point. Do we know anyone who smoked cigars that have larynx cancer? I don't. I know their out there but not to the degree of cigarette smoking issues. So common observations support studies that say the risk is much lower than cigarettes. I think that's valid. Do deny the risk...just understand it's fairly low.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Ah, so it's all just a big "conspiracy", got it!

Yeah sure, lotsa folks survive "risky" behaviors (and I hope to be one of 'em), but does that automatically make it any less risky? Because if you think so, there's a whole slew of "actuarial" types who might tend to differ (and they're definitely all about the "dollars")!


----------



## tonyzoc (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Nothing conspiratorial about it. If you thing all research is legit and money doesn't influence outcome your kidding yourself. I've worked in forensic and environmental sciences for 25 yrs and I seen allot of bogus science done for various reasons usually involving continued funding.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Of course, money always influences everything, so once again 'ya have to "weigh the risk". But if someone is willing to mistrust doctors & scientists, while willfully ignoring the "motive$" of others, like say, Businesses and "Big Tobacco"&#8230; well, then I've got a bridge to sell 'em! ;D


----------



## tonyzoc (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I'm not saying government sponsor research is to be mistrusted and business funded research is to be believed. In saying both can influence the science they sponsor. Actually the research I referenced earlier, that I think is reasonable and legit, was from cancer dot gov, I'm guessing a branch of a federal agency...just saying.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

There is probably no safe level of nicotine use, just as there is no safe level of trans-fat intake.

That being said, there aren't ANY studies of people who only smoke a couple/few cigars a week. Not any, at least that I've been able to find.

Therefore there are simply not enough data to calculate a risk. The closest studies show the risk of "1-2" per day. But that could be as high as 14 per week, which is almost triple what I smoke.

So I'm not sure. There's some risk but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Smoked cigarettes when young and had a hell of a time getting that monkey off my back, fast forward 25 years and I had some friends who met weekly for cigars and whiskey after work. Went for the whiskey, and eventually a cigar. I am a Scientist and scoured the internet on cigar addiction, and health impacts. I found a lot of misinformation and information based on cigarette smoking. The few good studies i located indicated that even several cigars a day would not increase risk much beyond a non-smoker.

Some things I have noted since i started smoking cigars.

1) I am not addicted to nicotine from cigars - does this mean cigarettes have other things in them that make them addictive? is the delivery system paced enough? Not sure, but When I smoked cigarettes, I HAD to have them, and a regualr supply. With cigars I sometimes smoke 1 a week, sometimes none and when on vacation sometimes 2 a day. I don't get cravings for them, and the time commitment makes them a planned event.

2) I am a runner. Cigar smoking has not impacted my cardio fitness. I do not inhale, and usually smoke outside so second hand smoke is minimized. On a recent hiking trip, with 50 pound pack and 8 days to slog 40 miles up a river canyon, we would have a cigar during extended lunch while waiting out the heat, and another at night around the campfire. Again no impact on my hiking ability.

3) Cigars force me to relax. I have a high stress job with a ton of responsibility. Most of my life I have been borderline high blood pressure. I watch my diet, exercise, frequently and could usually keep it in the 130/90 range in that way. In the 1.5 years since I started smoking my blood pressure has been closer to normal (higher when or just after smoking of course) and i made my doctor measure it twice last time because it came out as 120/81, the second time it was 121/80. Are cigars lowering my blood pressure? Probably not, but the 4-10 hours of relaxation and decompression I get a week from smoking them? You bet.

All that said I made an educated decision that my 2-3 cigars a week with the occasional vacation binge is a net positive in my life that outweigh the relatively small associated risks.

When I was a kid i would visit my great uncle after school to watch baseball games. He was 92, smoked a cigar a day (that I knew of) and drank a a single dram of whiskey,and was shacked up with a woman 40 years younger than he was.... So maybe I have those genes going for me


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Just take a look around you and see how many young people actually smoke cigarettes, when I was on high school almost everybody did. Almost everybody I know smoke cigarettes, I know a couple of stoners who smoke weed everyday usually a couple sticks per day. So whenever compare my smokes to theirs I'm not worried. I think the food we eat nowadays has a higher risk of causing cancer compared to the cigars I smoke. I smoke a cigar every 4-5 days. Sometimes I don't smoke for 14+ days.


----------



## Bluedragon (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

On a slightly off topic note, I'm remembering something said to me in the early nineties, "Isn't it funny how the last few Surgeon Generals, who are supposed to encourage healthy living, have all been really out of shape?" It makes me smile when I seen their warnings on tobacco products.


----------



## crazyhog (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Well, I live in the suburbs of NYC. You don't see many cigarette smokers around here other than contractors. Which is great, since I despise cigarettes. Occasionally, you will see a couple of guys walking their dogs with a stoogie in their hands. We do have three cigar lounges near me. All withing a 4-5 mile radius, so I know the regular cigar smokers are in there when the weather isn't nice outside. As for me, I'm pretty health conscious and even have a bit of asthma, but I do have a cigar 1 or 2x a week now with no ill effects to my breathing. No plans to smoke in the winter though. I just make sure to always smoke outside and keep the ashtray at a fair distance, so I don't inhale too much smoke coming from the cigar. I also don't smoke around too many other cigar smokers and I don't keep the cigar in my mouth in between puffs. I think if you smoke a cigar in moderation and use common sense, your chances of cancers are low. I also drink something whenever I smoke a cigar and brush my teeth and use mouth wash right afterwards. Both my European grandfathers smoked hand rolled cigarettes, cigars and pipes for over 60 years with no cancers in the family. I think your DNA has a lot to do with cancers. Obviously though, not smoking anything at all is better for you.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Bluedragon said:


> On a slightly off topic note, I'm remembering something said to me in the early nineties, "Isn't it funny how the last few Surgeon Generals, who are supposed to encourage healthy living, have all been really out of shape?" It makes me smile when I seen their warnings on tobacco products.


That is interesting, although there's also that saying about not judging a book by its cover, and the observation that some of the best car mechanics often drive beaters. In any case, I'm probably not gonna heed my doctor's advice based on how often he hits the gym.


----------



## Bluedragon (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Ming on Mongo said:


> There's also that saying about not judging a book by its cover, and the observation that some of the best car mechanics often drive beaters. In any case, I'm probably not gonna heed my doctor's advice based on how often he hits the gym.


I don't trust doctors based on their political status, only their proven abilities. I was simply remembering something vaguely relevant. In any case I think it's safe to say that everyone here is unlikely to stop smoking unless the doctor gives them a specific reason why it would significantly benefit their health.
As part of a healthy lifestyle a few cigars are probably close enough to harmless to make no difference. However, an unhealthy lifestyle combined with chain smoking is probably a poor idea.

Personally I think that of the various vices in the world that should not be encouraged, binge drinking is one of the more popular and dangerous. I'm unaware of anyone killing themselves with a marathon smoking session in one night. Alcohol poisoning during that same time is very possible though.


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I'm not worried at all. And this is why:

*Alejandro Robaina:*
smoked cigars since he was 10 yet he managed to live until his 90ties.

*Sigmund Freud:*
smoked since he was 24, smoked an average of 20 cigars a day. Died at the age of 83.

*Winston Churchill:*
smoked an average of 10 cigars a day, died at the age of 83.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

And by that kinda "logic", then motorcycle stunts must be perfectly safe, 'cuz Evel Knievel lived to be 69 and died of natural causes!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Bluedragon said:


> As part of a healthy lifestyle a few cigars are probably close enough to harmless to make no difference. However, an unhealthy lifestyle combined with chain smoking is probably a poor idea.


Bingo.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

At some point you just gotta live and enjoy what you have as you never know what tomorrow will bring. Someone that my wife's employee knew, was just killed the other day at the age of 23, if I recall correctly. Her car died on the freeway and before she was able to get out a drunk driver rammed her and killed her. I knew too many people who's lives ended too early and randomly to worry about my 4-5 cigar a week habit. enjoy the cigars that you have, appreciate and love the people around you.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Ming on Mongo said:


> And by that kinda "logic", then motorcycle stunts must be perfectly safe, 'cuz Evel Knievel lived to be 69 and died of natural causes!


I know this was in jest but I just want to say for the sake of stating it that this isn't a fair comparison. Sure, motorcycle stunts are dangerous, but that is based on ability. It would be far more dangerous for me to attempt that than it would be for Evil Knievel to, because he practiced and planned for it. I was a gymnast, a very inherently dangerous sport, but practicing for hours on end and focusing on body awareness and technique drastically reduces the chances of catastrophic injury. However a healthy life style does help. So, a few cigars probably aren't that horrible, but an unhealthy life style combined with chain smoking, as said earlier, probably a bad idea. hah... you can't practice being a safe smoker, it is just something that is "unhealthy".


----------



## BelleboBaggins (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

Someday I will die. I hope I don't die young (47 now). I regret many things I have done.

I hope I don't die with any regrets for the things in life that that I did not do.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



quazy50 said:


> I know this was in jest but I just want to say for the sake of stating it that this isn't a fair comparison. Sure, motorcycle stunts are dangerous, but that is based on ability. It would be far more dangerous for me to attempt that than it would be for Evil Knievel to, because he practiced and planned for it. I was a gymnast, a very inherently dangerous sport, but practicing for hours on end and focusing on body awareness and technique drastically reduces the chances of catastrophic injury. However a healthy life style does help. So, a few cigars probably aren't that horrible, but an unhealthy life style combined with chain smoking, as said earlier, probably a bad idea. hah... you can't practice being a safe smoker, it is just something that is "unhealthy".


Actually I agree that risks can be "managed", depending on what it is of course. But the obvious point is that simply listing a bunch of folks who've "survived" doesn't mean that something's still not a risk. And who knows, maybe they simply had good genetics.

So am not suggesting that anyone, least of all myself, quit smoking just because it's risky&#8230; but instead would rather choose to face those risks head on and try to 'manage' or 'minimize 'em&#8230;. rather than just seeking paranoid 'conspiracies', bogus "validation" on the interwebs, new age 'philosophies', and a host of other excuses for simply living in "De Nile". Which frankly doesn't seem like either a very smart, or a very courageous way to handle money, health, relationships, jobs, driving, or indeed anything in life (IMHO of course)!


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Ming on Mongo said:


> Actually I agree that risks can be "managed", depending on what it is of course. But the obvious point is that simply listing a bunch of folks who've "survived" doesn't mean that something's still not a risk. And who knows, maybe they simply had good genetics.
> 
> So am not suggesting that anyone, least of all myself, quit smoking just because it's risky&#8230; but instead would rather choose to face those risks head on and try to 'manage' or 'minimize 'em&#8230;. rather than just seeking paranoid 'conspiracies', bogus "validation" on the interwebs, new age 'philosophies', and a host of other excuses for simply living in "De Nile". Which frankly doesn't seem like either a very smart, or a very courageous way to handle money, health, relationships, jobs, driving, or indeed anything in life (IMHO of course)!


I hear what you're getting at and I can agree with that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Ming on Mongo said:


> And by that kinda "logic", then motorcycle stunts must be perfectly safe, 'cuz Evel Knievel lived to be 69 and died of natural causes!


Haha, you can't compare them. You know when it comes to cigars a lot of non-cigar smokers know nothing. They all just assume that everything that the media says is true. People who smoke cigarettes are facing even a higher risk to get a serious disease, those cigarettes contain so many chemicals compared to cigars which is 100% tobacco with no chemical additives. I mean look at the cigarette smokers, they all age so quick, they always look so unhealthy (at least the smokers I know), almost every cigarette smoker I know has a bad skin, they can't wait to get their fix, they always complain that they want to smoke (have you ever heard that coming from a cigar smoker?).

Cigars are not addictive at all, before I started enjoying them this was my main concern I did a lot of research and the opinions were divided. The people who said that they aren't addictive are the cigar smokers themselves, the ones who claimed the opposite are the so called "researchers" who probably never smoked a cigar in their entire life. Since they are not addictive it's way easier to quit them compared to cigarettes.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



euro said:


> Since they are not addictive.


LIES!!! They are....lol just kidding, i am more addicted to the downtime and relaxation time that I have when enjoying a cigar. My stress level immediately drops, my mind stops wondering etc.

I think you are right about the side effects of cigarettes vs cigars. They should do a study on my friends who are twin brothers, one is a fairly heavy cigarette smoker (guess is about a pack a day) and the other is like me, a 4-5 cigar a week smoker. The cigarette smoker look like he is about 5 years older, yellowed teeth, bad complexion and BTW the brother that has been smoking smoking cigars has been smoking longer than the cigarette smoker. They used to look exactly alike until they where about 30, funny thingis that I never thought about it until now and a little light bulb went off in my head when you mention it.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



elco69 said:


> LIES!!! They are....lol just kidding, i am more addicted to the downtime and relaxation time that I have when enjoying a cigar. My stress level immediately drops, my mind stops wondering


I think this is the best quote about cigars ever


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

I think stress is far worse for most than any of the indulgences they partake. Now I'm not talking a 5th a night or 3 packs a day, but everything in moderation. Sometimes I look at the guys in the ski shops and think, maybe they have it all figured out. Enjoy life however you see fit. Some blow it out and burn the candle hot till it's out. Others like the long slow ride. It's all good as long as you are happy.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

duplicate post


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



elco69 said:


> LIES!!! They are....lol just kidding, i am more addicted to the downtime and relaxation time that I have when enjoying a cigar. *My stress level immediately drops, my mind stops wondering etc.*


Stress is the number one killer, it makes people ill without realizing it. I saw a documentary about stress and they said that stress kills more than cancer. It's true that cigar smoking reduces stress actually Saddam Hussain believed that cigars are good for your health. I think he was right, at some point it reduces your stress in a positive way. The less stress you have the older you get.

We age our cigars while cigarettes age the smokers :vs_blush:

A girl I knew started to smoke when she was 14 years old, now she's 18 years old. When you look at her she looks more 30+. She always complains about her health, always looks like she can collapse any minute. The father of my best friend smokes 2 packs every day, when I met him first he was 45 years old but he looked like he was 60 years old. His hair was all grayed out. I couldn't even believe he was 45 years old.

My father; same story. He was the youngest but he looked the oldest compared to my aunts and uncle. My uncle who's older than him looked way younger because he didn't smoke.

I tried a cigarette once, and it really tastes so freaking bad. A cigar tastes WAY better. I never expected a cigar to taste so good, when I took the first puff of my cigar (Monte No. 2) I was amazed on how great it tasted because all I knew about cigars is that people say they stink but at this moment I realized that none of this was true. I really can't understand how people can smoke those cigarettes every day. And the best part: cigarette smokers don't enjoy cigarettes at all! I have heard this so many times from people who smoked for years.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*

On a positive note.... Teeth after 6 years of smoking


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



euro said:


> Stress is the number one killer, it makes people ill without realizing it. I saw a documentary about stress and they said that stress kills more than cancer.


I'm gonna go smoke a stick, brb.



Ming on Mongo said:


>


I love this quote, I've used it IRL while talking about my C-PTSD (in the unfortunate and infrequent instances that it comes up) and how my cigar hobby ties in. :nerd:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*


----------



## uscbryan (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Let's talk about cigars and health&#8230; how do you view it?*



Hermit said:


>


Exactly. lol Personally I deal with it by not worrying about death. Everybody is so scared of it. They are controlled by instinct rather than logic. Fear of death is illogical. Once you are dead you probably don't know you're dead. You don't miss what you don't know is happening.


----------

